# Kindle Fire not charging



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

The charger plugs in but it doesn't seem to "take" so it doesn't charge. If I wiggle it around, it will start to charge but stop when I quit touching it. What happened? Anyone know how to fix it? It's not even a year old.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Either the wire's gone bad or the port is loose. From your description, the latter sounds more likely.

If it's not a year old, contact Kindle customer support . . . . they'll replace it.


----------



## Annalise Clark (Apr 4, 2017)

Thank you so much! I'll try contacting support.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

My daughters both have one. Recently, one of them only works on one of the chargers, the other is too loose. Luckily the other still works on both.


----------



## Dwayne241 (Apr 19, 2017)

Try contacting the support and tell them that you would like a new one. You said that it is not even a year old, so it should be working perfectly fine.


----------

